# Most users on line



## Zac495 (Sep 10, 2008)

I find it amusing that the most users on line ever was:

Most users ever online was 979, April 1, 2008 at 05:38 AM.

Would that be Eastern or Pacific Time? It seems a funny time for that many people...


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 10, 2008)

There are no records that can tell us the details.  My guess is many of them were 'bots' from the various search engines.  Some might search once a month so having a large number on the first of the month might be reasonable, especially if they send out more than one at a time.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ah! Interesting. I always thought I was the only one up at that hour and on line LOL!


----------

